

Show HN: FumbleBrag – Learn from Others' Failures - shreyakrishnan
http://fumblebrag.com/?ref=hn

======
cryodesign
This is a great idea, congrats on the simple design. Shared it on Twitter and
plenty of people liked it - hope you've prepped your server.

How did you get the idea and how many people worked on it?

~~~
shreyakrishnan
The platform was designed and built by me. We had 2 MBAs working on the biz
case and a data scientist scouring the internet for content.

------
shreyakrishnan
Hey guys, we built this at the London Business School hackathon yesterday.
Look forward to seeing your feedback :)

------
aurora72
Nice one. But have you noticed that while the stories change, < title / >
stays put as 'Fumblebrag' ? That's a problem when bookmarking because it takes
the title as the bookmark name.

~~~
shreyakrishnan
thanks for the feedback, fixed :)

------
markcmyers
This is a great idea, but the text styling for posts makes entries hard to
read. See [http://contrastrebellion.com/](http://contrastrebellion.com/)

~~~
shreyakrishnan
Improved, thanks! :)

~~~
markcmyers
Talk about listening to your users! Well done.

------
archlight
I like this idea. on one hand it helps yourself avoiding same mistake by
putting it down as words, on the other hand it benefits other

------
hliyan
This is great. I hope it takes off. You may need some mechanism (in addition
to voting) to ensure submission quality.

------
rudeboy347
I like this idea. The suggested fixes are cool too.

